# Dancing with the Stars - Season 20



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2015)

Starts tonight.  Anyone else watching?

Early thoughts.....

I will miss Cheryl Burke and also Max.

Robert Herjavec - I like him on "Shark Tank".  A little surprised to see he's doing this show.  Kym will be a great partner.

Patti LaBelle - we know she can sing.  As far as dancing, she'll probably last a while....huge fanbase.

Suzanne Somers - will probably do well.  She's kind of polarizing, though.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 16, 2015)

We always watch it anyway but for sure will tonight as we know Suzanne Somers and her family personally. Suzanne and I grew up in the same town south of San Francisco and she used to date my brother in law in high school. She went to a private girls high school but transferred to ours as a senior. Her sister and brother in law are longtime family friends of hubby`s family and we have fixed many of the entire family`s cars over the years.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We always watch it anyway but for sure will tonight as we know Suzanne Somers and her family personally. Suzanne and I grew up in the same town south of San Francisco and she used to date my brother in law in high school. She went to a private girls high school but transferred to ours as a senior. Her sister and brother in law are longtime family friends of hubby`s family and we have fixed many of the entire family`s cars over the years.



Interesting!  I've heard Suzanne talk about being from San Bruno.

I remember the brouhaha over salary on "Three's Company".  But she later did really well (Thighmaster and Buttmaster) and many other projects.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes,I always thought she blew it with the Three`s Company thing. I think her popularity went to her head a bit. I first saw her (before I actually met her) in our high school play Guys and Dolls. Walter Winchell was actually there that night to see her as he was a friend/acquaintance of our drama teacher. Suzanne had an affair with this teacher (yuck) either during high school or right after. That`s not gossip,it`s in her book," Keeping Secrets." He was pretty gross-always had alcohol on his breath. His name still gets brought up a lot when those of us who went to school there get together. But she was determined to become an actress and did whatever she needed to do in those days to accomplish her goal. Of course,back then none of us really knew just how awful her home life was-if it was,in fact,as awful as she says in her book.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2015)

Supposedly Suzanne was making Larry Hagman/JR Ewing salary demands. Wonder if Joyce DeWitt will be in the audience_....(not). _No love lost between them. Aside from the L'Eggs pantyhose commercials I don't recall Joyce doing much. IIRC she produced a TV movie about the Three's Company experience. And I can't believe it's been over 10 yrs since John Ritter died.

ETA:  I found this in wiki:
_DeWitt appeared on Suzanne Somers' talk show, Suzanne Somers: Breaking Through, during which she and Somers reminisced about their time on Three's Company together, Somers apologized for the conflict that arose between them, and they exchanged anecdotes about the last time they each spoke to John Ritter.

(I didn't know Suzanne had a talk show.)_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

Didn't know it was on already, will take a looksee tonight, thanks!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2015)

Patti was okay.  Overscored a bit.

Charlotte/Keo were underscored.

Robert was good.

Chris Soules was very good.

Suzanne was okay.

btw Redfoo's father is Berry Gordy Jr., (Motown founder).


----------



## Raven (Mar 18, 2015)

I just happened to come across DWTS, didn't know it was on so glad I didn't miss it.
I have no idea who will get eliminated next week but I do think they should have two weeks
before anyone gets bumped. 
One dance does not seem enough to judge anyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2015)

I was in and out of the room while watching it, so I didn't see everyone.  My complaint is that DWTS in the beginning had all big names that almost everyone knew.  Maybe I just don't get out much, but I often ask 'who is that?".   Anyhoo, I think the top three were these guys, in this order.

Rumer Willis
Robert H. (from Shark Tank)
Michael Sam

I like Patti and Susanne, but they both fell short for me, seems neither of them put much movement into their dances.  Still hope neither gets eliminated.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 18, 2015)

Seabreeze, I'm a pop culture demon and every season of DWTS I see the list and there are always several I've never heard of!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 18, 2015)

I think Suzanne has got to go. She can't dance and she looks awful.
Patti L.-----yeah her name will keep her there for awhile no doubt....
Robert I don't think can dance either.....he is kind of goofy. don't do a thing for me.
And Rumer Willis....well with mom and dad seated in the audience the judges will be scared  lol lol lol
I was surprised to se My guy Derek!!!! He wasn't supposed to hang up his dance shoes for acting. So glad he came back. Now that boy can dance!!! ALL the girls can.(Pro's of course)  Val is good but he hangs the  girly's too much.  Mark B. like those funky themes. Tony is real good too ...............ugh...it is just too early to tell really. But Sommers has got to go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> I think Suzanne has got to go. She can't dance and she looks awful.



I disagree.  I think the outfits and song choice were terrible for her.  With a good song and costume, I think she can go further by just upping her game and working hard...although I don't ever see her winning this competition.  As far as looks, I think she looks great from the neck down, but I wish she didn't get the face work done, she was already pretty to begin with.  Not many stars look better after botox and plastic surgery, IMO.  They should leave well enough alone, and embrace their maturity.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, of course the costumes and music make a big difference , but you are right she should have left her face alone. All of them should...can't they see it makes them look worse?  They can't be blind for goodness sake. But I guess when you have so money you don't know what to do with you spend it on frivolous things as that just because all the stars are doing it. You know who really really made a mess of himself is Wayne Newton.......oh my goodness he is spooky to look at , he looks like a manikin and Jenner is just plain stupid. lol lol lol


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 19, 2015)

I agree Wayne looked terrible.

I'm kinda tired of hearing Suzanne chirp about how happy her husband is in the bedroom.  She's been doing that schtick for YEARS.  TMI. 
:badgirl:


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 19, 2015)

She is a different kind of breed lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Last week I think that Patti and Susanne both improved, but neither of them can win this.  I still think the best was Rumer Willis, we'll see how things go tonight.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes you are right I agree. I am Glad the Redfoo or what ever his name was, lol foo oh my,  guy is gone too (though he dances better than Patti and Susanne in the one dance). Rumer is really good. But like I said if you had Bruce lookin' at ya you better give her a good score lol  lol lol lol  She really looks like her mom


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree, thank goodness she doesn't look too much like Bruce, LOL! layful:


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 30, 2015)

yeah! lol But then she could have "that look" Val was demonstrating last week lol lol


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

Darn, I wanted Keo to go further.  At least he's still with the troupe.

Saw sharks Lori & Kevin in audience to support Robert.

I don’t like the way whenever Noah gets minor criticism the audience reacts with outright fury.  It’s supposed to be a level playing field.  He was WAY overscored.

Patti and Suzanne were 'okay'.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 31, 2015)

Charlotte had a me, me , me problem. I knew she was gonna go home. And I think she wanted to too she was rude with the cell phone thing at practice and that swayed the judges too. She didn't want to be there......
Yeah I know Redfoo's dad founded the Motown. 
I just can't handle Suzanne,,,,don't know why. She keeps I am 68......but she isn't the oldest woman that has ever danced on DWTS. The rest were ok ...I not keen on Mark's get ups though. He is into that dressing up stuff and doing weird dances. 
But the judges were scoring really stupid tonight...... kind of makes ya wish you could talk through the tv...lol lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2015)

I only watched the first hour last night, watched the Justin Beiber roast on cable after that.  So I have no idea who went home.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

I like Rumer and Val.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 31, 2015)

Charlotte went home. She needed too. Like I said she was all about me me me . She was very rude to her partner in rehearsal too. All she could think of was her email. They made the right call on that one last night but let me tell you they sure were scoring stupid!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 31, 2015)

yeah they and Derek and his partner are the ones to watch.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

I almost never agree with how they score.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 31, 2015)

I know , me either. They do get on my nerves with that sometimes. lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm glad they sent her home, I didn't even know her name, but I saw that thing with her email at practice.   She had no respect or consideration for her instructor and was very self centered.  I think Rumer Willis is really the best so far, it seems to come very natural for her and she really appears to be serious about the show.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes Rumer is very good. And that Charlette had no business even being on the show. She was  there to try and get recognition for herself. But I think that practice thing is what sent her home and it was the right call.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2015)

Bye bye Suzanne Somers. :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2015)

I saw Rumer dance, very good again, but I didn't catch the end of the show.  Not surprised that Suzanne is gone, I'm surprised she didn't do better than she did.  Patti will be following soon, but she has a lot of fans from her singing career. but that won't get her near to winning the show, she did look nice in that gown tonight.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 20, 2015)

Patti LaBelle is out - it was time.
I'm happy Robert & Kym made it thru!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey you, spoiler alert!  The show's still on by me, 20 minutes left, so I didn't know who got the boot.  I expected Patti to go soon though.  She's a lovely lady and a great singer from our day, but she fell a bit short on the dancing.  There's a few more to follow shortly....Rumer is still my fav.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 20, 2015)

oops, sorry SB! 
(2 eliminations next week)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2015)

That's okay Applecruncher, only teasin'! :love_heart:  I think next will be the sports guy, don't even know who he is, or Noah.  The shark need to step up his game, I think he needs to relax and cut loose more...he's got the smile down pat, LOL!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 28, 2015)

Glad Robert & Kym made it thru!    Too bad about Derek's injuries (toe and ankle) but he sounds optomistic.

Two eliminations next week.

For the final 3, i'm predicting Rumer, Riker, and Nastia.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2015)

Was okay to see Willow go, but was really surprised that Rumer was standing next to her.  Riker seems to be getting better too.  Honestly haven't paid much attention to Nastia, don't really know who she is.  Applecruncher, do you ever vote in this show?  I think I voted only one time for Valerie Harper (Rhoda), I admired her for doing the show while dealing with brain cancer.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 28, 2015)

> Applecruncher, do you ever vote in this show?



Yes! I usually vote (cell and landline). Used to also vote online and text, but now I just call in.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2015)

Charles (the bachelor) and Robert (the shark) was eliminated.  I thought Charles should go for sure, but would've rather seen Noah go with him instead of Robert.


----------



## applecruncher (May 6, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Charles (the bachelor) and Robert (the shark) was eliminated.  I thought Charles should go for sure, but would've rather seen Noah go with him instead of Robert.



Chris the bachelor  and I agree.
Noah is getting sympathy votes and it's just not right.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2015)

I agree about the sympathy votes.  Funny, I thought Chris was some kind of sports guy, never watch the Bachelor.  I did once where the guy with the accent decided at the end that he didn't want any of the women.


----------



## applecruncher (May 6, 2015)

Nah Chris has a very isolated farm in Iowa.
I'd never heard of Riker.


----------



## Raven (May 7, 2015)

I liked Riker from the  first night.  He is very good and I would like to see him and Allison win
but I think Rumer will be the winner.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2015)

I never heard of Riker either, but I think he's very good and has improved since the show began.  Rumer is still my fav, really didn't know of her either, just her parents of course.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2015)

I didn't watch the whole show last night, just Rumer and Riker, actually called in some votes for Rumer Willis, but if Riker wins I'll be okay with that, he's greatly improved.  The others, Natasha and Noah should not win, IMO.  Will watch tonight for the final winner of the show.


----------



## applecruncher (May 12, 2015)

SB.....there is still one more week.  Tonight one couple will be eliminated and the finale/winner will be next week.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2015)

Thanks AC, I didn't know that.


----------



## applecruncher (May 12, 2015)

Another thing, I'll bet Noah's public proposal to his gf got him lots of votes.  (meh....I'm just not fond of those)


----------



## Raven (May 12, 2015)

I'm not a fan of public proposals either and in my opinion Noah should be the one
eliminated tonight.
Riker, Rumer and Nastia were all fantastic but I'm still a fan of Riker and would like to
see him win but think Rumer is the favourite.


----------



## Raven (May 13, 2015)

I was surprised to see that Noah remained last night along with Rumer and Riker.
Voting should be on the dancing talent and not on who is a favourite.
Nastia and Derek, were eliminated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

I'm not a fan of those public proposals either, guess the sympathy votes weren't good enough for him, he had to steal people's hearts (and votes) another way, and it seemed to work with all the judges and everyone else blubbering over it.


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2015)

Yeah, SB.  I won’t be surprised if Noah wins but I’ll be disappointed.  He should have been long gone.  I’m not saying he’s conniving, but it’s getting ridiculous.  Seemed to me his gf knew in advance. I think public proposals are so corny.


----------



## tinytn (May 13, 2015)

I agree ladies and I hope Riker wins hands down.. I think maybe because Derrick got injured and did not dance a couple times made them lose votes . all my bets are on Riker.. He is the young man who deserves the trophy... imo... 

Ive not read all the previous pages here  but I hear this may be the last show of American Idol....Are they are cancelling the show for good ? ...


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

Rumer and Val.....a well-deserved win.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

I agree Applecruncher, well deserved win, I'm happy to see the show end that way.  Tinytn, I think the show was too costly to continue, I guess they provided travel, hotels, etc. for all the contestants and it was too much.  I think they'll have one more season in 2016 before it's completely over, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

Tom Bergeron also announced that his replalcement on America's Funniest Videos will be Alfonso Ribiero.

A lot of filler on the DWTS finale, but I enjoyed it. I'll miss Len Goodman. Wish Maks was replacing him but they're negotiating with someone else (can't think of his name).


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

I really like Alfonso, I rarely watch that show, but Bergeron won't be missed by me.  I didn't catch that Len was leaving, I always enjoyed his reviews on the dances.  His reaction when everyone boo'd him was priceless.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

Len has been saying the flying back and forth to/from England and US every week is getting to be too much.  (He judges another dance show)  He also had some health issues a couple years ago.


----------

